# Electrical Issues



## barnyville (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello All,

I have a 2003 Outback 28RLS. I am having an issue with my main two fuses blowing out and the I am not able to run off 110 with my 30AMP converter plugged into my garage outlet.

I have troubleshooted all the following..

- Checked Bathroom Reset Outlet
- Checked all fuses
- Recharged Battery

I disconnected all power, battery, 110, then replaced main 30amp fuses that blow and then connect the power backup to just battery and the fuses blow again. 
When connecting power to the garage only the microwave works.

When running off just battery everything works fine.

Here are my thoughts that could be wrong at this point...

- Bad Battery
- Bad 12v Converter


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Did you check the wiring going into the power panel? Several loose wires and shorts have been reported. I would unplug from shore power, disconnect battery and check all the wire connections. May be as simple as a loose connections.

Jared


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

I haven't tried that. I will try a seperate battery, and make sure those connections are solid. Thanks for the tip!

Troy


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Try to run off shore power without the battery connected and see what happens.

Hopefully its loose connection and not the converter itself.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds to me like the battery is being hooked up backwards.
If this is done, I believe the lights will still work, but when you plug into shore power the fuses will blow.

Double check your battery hookup. Ignore the color of the cables and verify routing, the one from negative of battery goes to the frame of the trailer.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Katrina is right, your battery is most likely connected backwards. I blew both of the 40 amp (reverse polarity) fuses myself when I put the battery back in last week -







!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes lights will work with it hooked up backwards since lights are DC...

Sounds like battery is backwards... thats the first thing I would check...

Second is the battery could be faulty -- cracked - dry ...

------

Unhook battery totally and see if you get the same results....


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree, reversed battery polarity would do it.
Steve


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Update!

I have tested without the battery completely and only the microwave seems to work. I have checked the fuses and they didn't blow. Would that mean the 110 connection isn't getting passed the converter? Thanks for everyone help!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure that you checked the 40 amp fuses too?
Those are the ones that will blow when the battery is hooked up backwards.
There is a row of 15 amp fuses in the panel and then the two 40 ampers sit of by themselves next to row of other fuses..
Those two being blown would give you the problem you describe.


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

I verified the battery connections and they are correct. Our fuse box contains a combination of 15, 20, and 2 30amp fuses that all seem to be good. After checking all connections I connected the battery and it still blew both my 30 amp fuses. My manuals said that they are fuses by the battery, I could find these, does anyone else have these? Thanks again!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

There is a self resetting circuit breaker up next to the battery.
I would'nt think that is part of your problem though.
I know you are probably going through alot of fuses by now.
If you have verified that the battery is wired correctly (negative of battery to trailer frame), the next thing I would try is without a battery at all.
After that, It may be time for a trip to the dealer.

I'll try and help you out if you can provide any further updates.


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

I have tried without the battery and with that configuration only the microwave powers. I have talked to the dealer, but I think I will bring it in and have them look at it. Let me know if anyone else has any clues.

THanks!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If your battery is disconnected and all you have is the 120 volt stuff, I would have to guess your converter/charger has a short internally. Or the cord from your house has the ground cut and is plugged in wrong. Does your GFI plug trip and reset ?
Just a thought

John


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Update!

I found the Parallax Power Converter troubleshooting flowchart on their website and used it to find my problem. Well in fact the power converter seems to be faulty. I have ordered one, and should get it in the next week or so. I also purchased a Multimeter and that really made it easy to troubleshoot. It was only 19.99 and I think that I will use it much. I will update everyone once it arrives and I install it. The installation is really simple.

Thanks!

Troy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you were able to figure it out.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Excellent. 
Let us know how it goes when you get the new converter in.

drifter


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

FINAL UPDATE!

I received the Converter today from CampingWorld.com and installed it! It was really easy and it fixed the problem! Parallax has a pretty good website with troubleshooting guides to test if your converter is the problem. If I would have found this right away it would have saved alot of time! Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Congrats, bet that's a load off. "Got'er done".

Now to REALLY test her out. Get out there and camp!

drifter


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, you are correct Drifter that was nice to get resolved. In the process I purchased a multi-meter which really is a nice tool for 20 bucks. I am going to use that to test before I plug into camp grounds. We are probably going to use it the first weekend in May, or for a test run we might use it next weekend when we travel to my grandma's to re-side her garage. Last year we were still using tents for camping and got monsooned on the entire vacation, at least now we can either pickup and move or just stay inside and keep dry!


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow. That is some great trouleshooting. Electrical always boggles my mind. I don't have a problem with carpentry, but I'm not sure a room addition would travel very well with the outback. Good luck with the new gadget.

Kevin


----------

